# How often do you swear?



## Yil (Apr 21, 2016)

In any language.
Does you see it as a bad thing?


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 21, 2016)

In both English and French. A lot.

I always swear. I actually use swear words as ponctuation.


----------



## Veho (Apr 21, 2016)

All the fucking time. 

And no, it's healthy. Reduces stress.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 21, 2016)

As long as no one with authority is near me, you'll hear me swear in any language that I know. I use it to emphasize certain other words or to straigt up verbally harass someone.

I swear a lot if I'm alone or with my friends or even on the internet.


----------



## Yil (Apr 21, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> In both English and French. A lot.
> 
> I always swear. I actually use swear words as ponctuation.





VinsCool said:


> In both English and French. A lot.
> 
> I always swear. I actually use swear words as ponctuation.


What's the worst one you have used?
By the way is there some form of hidden rule of no swearing in certain section in gbatemp?


----------



## nxwing (Apr 21, 2016)

Yil said:


> What's the worst one you have used?
> By the way is there some form of hidden rule of no swearing in certain section in gbatemp?


I'm pretty sure swearing can't be used to flame other people.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Apr 21, 2016)

only when necessary, which is like 80% of the time


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 21, 2016)

Yil said:


> What's the worst one you have used?
> By the way is there some form of hidden rule of no swearing in certain section in gbatemp?


What do you mean?


----------



## yuyuyup (Apr 21, 2016)

One time an old lady asked me if I could help her bring in groceries so I screamed "FUCKIN SHIT" as hard as I could and she died from a stroke


----------



## Swiftloke (Apr 21, 2016)

Fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck Fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck Fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck Fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck Fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck Fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck


----------



## zeldafan20081 (Apr 21, 2016)

All the time. I like to spice up my sentences.

About 13 years ago, when I was in middle school, the school took me to court and charged me with disorderly conduct twice for flying the f-bomb all the time.
My juvenile record was expunged years ago, but that didn't stop me from swearing.


----------



## Yil (Apr 21, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> What do you mean?


The dirtiest word you've said.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 21, 2016)

In real life? Not much. Online? Often.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 21, 2016)

I swear a lot ;/
Eh, can't be arsed, if you don't like it then piss off.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 21, 2016)

Yil said:


> The dirtiest word you've said.


I've said all of them, so how would you want me to know which is worse? XD


----------



## Yil (Apr 21, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> Fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck Fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck Fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck Fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck Fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck Fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck


for(1024) print("SHIT!!!!"); (pretty sure seen for(int) somewhere)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



VinsCool said:


> I've said all of them, so how would you want me to know which is worse? XD


Sorry, never mind


----------



## vayanui8 (Apr 21, 2016)

Whenever I fucking feel like it


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 22, 2016)

I have never (maybe 3-4 times) swear , none of my post should not have any trace of a swear.


----------



## Yil (Apr 22, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> I have never (maybe 3-4 times) swear , none of my post should have any trace of a swear.


Agreed. I am too carried away.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 22, 2016)

Enjoyable as it is to use them in place of spaces I tend not to, however I am certainly not above swearing and find it hilarious when people get offended. When speaking I have a very dry, not terribly loud, somewhat monotone voice and word choice not entirely dissimilar to that which I might use in text, combining to see people falsely assume I am not an uncouth bastard. To that end precision guided/tactical is my favoured method, actually no saying cunt in front of Americans and pretending that I do not know that is not the rather more mild invective that it is here and most of the rest of the English speaking world is my absolute favourite.

Would be EOF so song


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 22, 2016)

The swear is immature and ridiculous but I do swear. Why ? Only when I am angry at someone or something. Not for fun and immature like in School or hanging out with. Not cool things to say, just saying.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 22, 2016)

azoreseuropa said:


> Not cool things to say, just saying.



All the cool people I know swear, therefore I have to conclude it is at least not mutually exclusive.


----------



## mikey420 (Apr 22, 2016)

You Fucking assholes need to watch you mouths. What the Fuck is wrong with you people


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Apr 22, 2016)

I never fucking swear.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 22, 2016)

Fucking always and I swear in English, German, and French.


----------



## flame1234 (Apr 22, 2016)

Sometimes it's OK for emphasis.

The author wrote: The wall is blue.
What your English teacher thinks the author meant: The wall represents the main character's depression and lack of will to carry on.
What the author actually meant: The wall is fucking blue.


----------



## chaosrunner (Apr 22, 2016)

i have never fucken swore EVER


----------



## Armadillo (Apr 22, 2016)

all the time. Especially when playing rocket league


----------



## Hells Malice (Apr 22, 2016)

Depends what i'm doing.

In guild chat in MMOs I almost never swear
In real life, I rarely swear.
When playing MOBAs, apparently I swear more than I say regular words. I didn't know this until I watched my old videos.


----------



## Sheimi (Apr 22, 2016)

I use swear words in everyday language. I swear too god damn fucking much. I swear much fucking worse if I am doing sprite redesigning or code. Sometimes with code, I do add routine names and filenames with swears.


----------



## Jao Chu (Apr 22, 2016)

I am from Australia, the only culture in the world where we call our friends "cunts" and our enemies "mate"....

So yes, i swear a lot.....


----------



## yusuo (Apr 22, 2016)

As often as a fucking want to


----------



## Chary (Apr 22, 2016)

Lived 19 years, never said anything that could be thought as a "swear" word. I've just never found a need to do so.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Apr 22, 2016)

I swear so much I'm mad at myself for it

It's just instinct, I'm not even angry or anything when I do it it's just the way I talk. I don't mind it at all but when you do it as often as I do it kinda lessens the impact of curse words


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 22, 2016)

Jao Chu said:


> I am from Australia, the only culture in the world where we call our friends "cunts" and our enemies "mate"....
> 
> So yes, i swear a lot.....


Does New Zealand not count? Also it would be slightly strange in the UK but not too cognitively dissonant, though mate would be said sarcastically.


----------



## Prans (Apr 22, 2016)

Depends on who I'm talking to. If it's a close friend, the occasional swear word will come out. But to people in general, it's formal language to be more respectful.


----------



## wormdood (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## ov3rkill (Apr 22, 2016)

by the moon and the stars in the sky?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 22, 2016)

Sometimes I talk to myself, because perhaps I am crazy. In those cases I swear In Spanish quite on a regular basis, in English quite a bit, and in German I don't swear, why would I learn how to swear if the whole language already sounds like swearing /s.
I normally don't swear that much when I am talking to someone else, unless perhaps I am watching an important football match, like e.g. the Argentina-Germany 2014 world cup final, at the time I was in Germany, and the swearing really went over 9000 levels, in all languages.


----------



## mgrev (Apr 22, 2016)

IRL: i do it when i am pissed off, and/or need to make people understand that i actually mean what i am saying. (when i actually speak to other people) At my school, everyone swears. a lot.
Online: I do it all the time. How much? A fuckton.
EDIT: What do i think about it? I think it's ok, but you don't have to swear unless there is a reason to do it. when i get stressed out, swearing kinda calms me a bit down.


			
				Mr Torgue said:
			
		

> A LOT OF PEOPLE BEEN ASKING ME WHY MY VOICE BEEPS ALL THE F*CKIN TIME. THE TORGUE SHAREHOLDERS WIRED MY VOICEBOX WITH A DIGITAL CENSOR SO I CAN'T SAY STUFF LIKE SH*T, C*CK, OR P*SSY F*CKIN' D*CKBALLS! THATS HALF MY F*CKIN' VOCABULARY, IT'S GODDAMN BULLSH*T!


----------



## mashers (Apr 22, 2016)

I don't understand why some words are considered to be intrinsically offensive. Surely the implication of offence depends on the context in which the word is used? For example, if I stub my toe and say "shit", why is this offensive? I am simply expressing pain or frustration. However, if I call some "a piece of shit", my intention is clearly to offend them, hence the word is offensive in that context.

So, to answer the question: I often use the words 'shit', 'fuck' and 'bollocks' for emphasis or to express frustration and I don't see a problem with that. I would only use them with reference to a person if my intention was to offend them or to express disdain.


----------



## EmanueleBGN (Apr 22, 2016)

It's singular that in English "to swear" means both "giurare" (to swear) and "bestemmiare" (to be blaspheme); as for "oath" that means "giuramento" (make a swear) and "bestemmia" (say a blasphemy) - and I've learn only now...


----------



## regnad (Apr 22, 2016)

I used to swear a lot, but now I'm the father of a four-year-old and I'm a high school teacher, so I have to tone it down.

I still swear more than I should, though, dammit.


----------



## raulpica (Apr 22, 2016)

I'm pretty tame nowadays, I only swear when I get angry. 

But oh boy, I remember when I first was in the UK how I would be pretty much the only one putting "fucking" in every phrase


----------



## Jayro (Apr 22, 2016)

I swear as much as a trucker, a sailor, and a pirate all rolled into one. And when people say shitty things like "Hey, watch your potty mouth" I just reply back with "Hi, and welcome to an _adult_ conversation.  " and I imagine I'm Ross from Friends when I say it.


----------



## mashers (Apr 22, 2016)

EmanueleBGN said:


> in English "to swear" means both "giurare" (to swear) and "bestemmiare" (to be blaspheme);


'Swear' in English does not share a meaning with 'blaspheme'. They're completely different words with different meanings and different etymology.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 22, 2016)

I swear a lot more in real life than I do online.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 22, 2016)

mashers said:


> 'Swear' in English does not share a meaning with 'blaspheme'. They're completely different words with different meanings and different etymology.


But even so, it is at least somewhat peculiar that the same word means "jurar" (to make an oath) and "decir palabrotas/malas palabras" (to say a swear/curse word).


----------



## MajinCubyan (Apr 22, 2016)

I work in a restaurant so i swear every third word when I'm in the back of house. I don't think its bad, people just are easily offended nowadays.


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 22, 2016)

I mostly swear in games, if I mess something up, or something goes wrong.


----------



## Yil (Apr 22, 2016)

sarkwalvein said:


> Sometimes I talk to myself, because perhaps I am crazy. In those cases I swear In Spanish quite on a regular basis, in English quite a bit, and in German I don't swear, why would I learn how to swear if the whole language already sounds like swearing /s.
> I normally don't swear that much when I am talking to someone else, unless perhaps I am watching an important football match, like e.g. the Argentina-Germany 2014 world cup final, at the time I was in Germany, and the swearing really went over 9000 levels, in all languages.


Everyone talks to themselves.


----------



## bitjacker (Apr 22, 2016)

my swearing comes out when I start talking to other guys.


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Apr 22, 2016)

All the time in English and Latin


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 22, 2016)

XAIXER said:


> All the time in English and Latin


What are Latin swear words? I would like to learn them xD


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Apr 22, 2016)

A nice little starting point: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Latin_profanity


----------



## PetitMagique (Apr 22, 2016)

All the fucking time! Fuck! I just enjoy the way it sounds. It's not bad. I mean "fuck" can be used for so many parts of speech.


----------



## TVL (Apr 22, 2016)

Just a little more than I realize. I have a hard time trusting people who never swear.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 22, 2016)

Well in RL I never use fuck, but shit when something does go wrong or when I describe something that annoys me. Online occasionally.


----------



## mightymuffy (Apr 22, 2016)

Don't forget here in the UK swearing at another bloke is usually a sign of appreciation - in particular, greeting a friend with 'alreet wanker!', or 'ey up, knobhead's here' is certainly a form a friendship, particularly the further North you go....

My level of FPMs ('Fuck's Per Minute) differs greatly throughout the day, usually starting off very low at home in the morning (mondays excepted!) but going through the fukkin roof when at work, then tailing off afterwards. Basically, Home = Low, Work = Sky High, with stuff like on the lash with the lads on a saturday night being somewhere in between. Being a Bolton Wanderers supporter though, well I've been hitting Work levels watching them useless shites all season....


----------



## Cyan (Apr 22, 2016)

Very rarely, if not almost never.
What the point in doing so ? I wasn't a frustrated child who need to do it now to compensate the miss.
I always tend to be polite and respectful. And there are enough words to express what I want without the need to sound awful.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 22, 2016)

Swearing is definitely a very complex topic, why certain words mean the things they do, why they are considered bad and so on, this video explains it pretty well



I do admit, it's something I struggle with and it's something I'm trying to overcome.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 22, 2016)

I don't swear, but I don't think it's bad to swear.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Apr 22, 2016)

Way too much. It's a bad habit left over from my youth and for both religious and other reasons(manners) I've been trying to reduce the amount of nasty language I use. Old habits die hard but yeah I definitely use way too much bad language casually & habitually.


----------



## Touko White (Apr 22, 2016)

All the time I find I do it in the same places too I lost a £5 bet to one of me mates because I swore in the same place on the way back that I always do.
Also I say "my arse" all the time to mostly anything.


----------



## CeeDee (Apr 22, 2016)

I never fucking swear, why the fuck would I fucking want to motherfucking swear at the perfectly damn good fucking members of this totally-not-shitty site? Swearing is fucking retarded and only the biggest assholes would want to have their fucking sentences filled with fucking useless fucking swear words! What the fuck!


----------



## Depravo (Apr 22, 2016)

Veho said:


> All the fucking time.


What I was going to post verbatim.


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 22, 2016)

I try not to swear. I mainly do it online though so my outlet isn't real life. Remember kids. Swearing is not caring.


----------



## Seriel (Apr 22, 2016)

Like 500 times a day. 99% of the time it's a joke.
Online? Almost never.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Go figure.


----------



## LittleFlame (Apr 22, 2016)

i dunno really i mean i am used to saying stuff like "and that sort of shit" but i really don't pay attention to my swear count


----------



## Pacheko17 (Apr 22, 2016)

I swear more than I say "hi" and on all the languages I know.

Shit
Merda
Mierda
糞


----------



## FTRBND (Apr 23, 2016)

Is that even a fucking question


----------



## mashers (Apr 23, 2016)

sarkwalvein said:


> But even so, it is at least somewhat peculiar that the same word means "jurar" (to make an oath) and "decir palabrotas/malas palabras" (to say a swear/curse word).


Well, the English word 'swear' comes from Old English 'swerian' which comes from an old Germanic term related to the verb meaning 'answer'. The meaning of the word 'answer' is different now, but perhaps was used historically in the contexts of using obscene language and also making an oath. The context of usage nowadays is different, but the modern word derived from the Old English has remained the same for both, which is why it has multiple meanings. This doesn't imply any shared meaning in the word, only that both meanings came from the same root word.


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Apr 23, 2016)

Yil said:


> for(1024) print("SHIT!!!!"); (pretty sure seen for(int) somewhere)


It's more like:

#include <iostream>

int main()
{
     for ( int x; x < 10; ++x ) {
          cout<<"SHIT!!!!\n";
      }
}

Simple stuff!

EDIT: I swear infrequently.  Only if there is a damn good reason to (like for the sake of irony...).


----------



## mashers (Apr 23, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> Swearing is definitely a very complex topic, why certain words mean the things they do, why they are considered bad and so on, this video explains it pretty well
> 
> 
> 
> I do admit, it's something I struggle with and it's something I'm trying to overcome.



That was fascinating. I particularly liked his description of the different functions of swearing, which totally fits with my perception of it. What I still don't understand is why anything other than the abusive form is still considered to be offensive. What was not discussed in that video was the opposite process of previously acceptable words taking on an obscene meaning. Even the current most offensive swear word 'c**t' (censored for the sensitive) has previously been used in an English road name and was once an anatomical term. (NSFW link).


----------



## zoogie (Apr 23, 2016)

I love to swear because it gives me the false pretense that I'm edgy


----------



## Blue (Apr 23, 2016)

———-—


----------



## jerrmy12 (Apr 23, 2016)

Smells like underage in here


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 23, 2016)

Bloody hell!


----------



## mgrev (Apr 23, 2016)

Margen67 said:


> I mostly swear in games, if I mess something up, or something goes wrong.


I swear instead of raging and breaking my equipment


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Apr 23, 2016)

all cunting day.


----------



## astrangeone (Apr 25, 2016)

Real life:  Usually the worst I've said is "Shit!"  (Actually, had a funny lecture from my mum as I described something as "That was poopy." (instead of using the s-word).  She lectured me by saying "What are you, two years old?"  (Yes, when you babysit 12/15 aged children for a church, you really don't want them to pick up the "f-word" and worse.)  Most of the time, however, my swearing is in Cantonese - and that's dirty as heck.

Online:  Mostly I try to censor myself because a lot of online is based on context - if I'm swearing, that may be offensive to other users, when I don't mean to be.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Apr 25, 2016)

All the fuckin time.


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Apr 26, 2016)

Xenon Hacks said:


> All the fuckin time.


Watch your mother fucking language you bastard!


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 26, 2016)

astrangeone said:


> Real life:  Usually the worst I've said is "Shit!"  (Actually, had a funny lecture from my mum as I described something as "That was poopy." (instead of using the s-word).  She lectured me by saying "What are you, two years old?"  (Yes, when you babysit 12/15 aged children for a church, you really don't want them to pick up the "f-word" and worse.)  Most of the time, however, my swearing is in Cantonese - and that's dirty as heck.
> 
> Online:  Mostly I try to censor myself because a lot of online is based on context - if I'm swearing, that may be offensive to other users, when I don't mean to be.


Haha, just yesterday I spoke with a language partner over Skype and she asked me to tell her all the Cantonese curses I know so I recited The Five Brave Generals of the Mun Clan. She thought it was really funny to hear a white guy curse so well in Cantonese. I thought about saying hit the airplane as well, but that's not something you say to someone you just met .


----------



## astrangeone (Apr 26, 2016)

leafeon34 said:


> Haha, just yesterday I spoke with a language partner over Skype and she asked me to tell her all the Cantonese curses I know so I recited The Five Brave Generals of the Mun Clan. She thought it was really funny to hear a white guy curse so well in Cantonese. I thought about saying hit the airplane as well, but that's not something you say to someone you just met .


*snicker*  Well, that's funny!

I was an English language partner to a couple of people, and it was always amusing to learn bad words in Mandarin Chinese.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 26, 2016)

astrangeone said:


> *snicker*  Well, that's funny!
> 
> I was an English language partner to a couple of people, and it was always amusing to learn bad words in Mandarin Chinese.


Teach me 

I only know how to say cao4 ni3


----------



## Wellington2k (Apr 26, 2016)

I only swear when I'm alone or to make an extreme point.
If you overuse them, it just become meaningless.


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Apr 26, 2016)

Wellington2k said:


> I only swear when I'm alone or to make an extreme point.
> If you overuse them, it just become meaningless.


TRUTH.


----------



## frogboy (Apr 26, 2016)

in the car, by myself.

when people learn how to drive, i will stop.


----------



## JustAKirby (Apr 26, 2016)

Let's just say if I had a censor people would confuse me for a living car alarm.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Chary said:


> Lived 19 years, never said anything that could be thought as a "swear" word. I've just never found a need to do so.


You deserve a medal.


----------



## gamefan5 (Apr 26, 2016)

I have an extensive vocabulary. I usually only swear when I need to or when I really want to make a point. Sometimes I can swear just for the sake of it, but i can easily choose not to.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 26, 2016)

ay fuk u mayne


----------



## Yil (Apr 26, 2016)

astrangeone said:


> *snicker*  Well, that's funny!
> 
> I was an English language partner to a couple of people, and it was always amusing to learn bad words in Mandarin Chinese.


Actually there are more than a word for 'mother fucker' and at least 4 character for 'fuck' in mandarin, which one of them also means the sun.
And there is no counter part for 'shit' but fart is used instead.


----------



## DaFixer (May 1, 2016)

All of the time and when there is no good beer in my fridge.


----------



## Helpful Corn (May 1, 2016)

Only when the jury is present.


----------



## NohrPrince (May 2, 2016)

I have a bad habit of cussing, but at the same time I like it.

Now I curse a few dozen times a minute because of Dark Souls 3, or whenever I hit something from clumsiness


----------



## Lucar (May 6, 2016)

When authority isn't around, when I feel it's required.

Around friends, all the time.

When talking to my brother YELLOW IS ALWAYS THE ANSWER


----------



## Dorimori (May 10, 2016)

I swear a bit IRL and online, I just try to keep it minimal when it's with communities like GBATemp.


----------



## joyoshi (May 10, 2016)

Almost never out loud, only in texts and in my head


----------



## Davidosky99 (May 10, 2016)

joyoshi said:


> Almost never out loud, only in texts and in my head


same


----------



## VashTS (May 10, 2016)

a fuckin lot

/cliche


----------



## Kithron (May 13, 2016)

Whenever I want to basically.


----------



## funnystory (May 13, 2016)

lol @ the age of the forum members here


----------



## Luglige (May 13, 2016)

Heh, дерьмо


----------



## Feeling it! (May 17, 2016)

vayanui8 said:


> Whenever I fucking feel like it


ARE FUCKING FEELING IT NAOW!???????????????
But really I never swear irl......however I consider text just text.


----------



## Ricken (May 26, 2016)

Whenever I screw up


----------



## RevPokemon (May 26, 2016)

Alot more than I  should. As long as kids or my parents aren't around I curse like a sailor (or a 12 y/o on Xbox live)


----------



## XtremeHacker (May 26, 2016)

Never.


----------



## Nyap (May 26, 2016)

```
#include <iostream>

int main()
{
     while (1)
     {
           std::cout << "fuck ";
     }
}
```


----------



## RevPokemon (May 26, 2016)

XtremeHacker said:


> Never.


Honest?


----------



## XtremeHacker (May 26, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> Honest?


Completely, that why I find browsing some places of GBAtemp un-dseirable (Like this thread).


----------



## dpad_5678 (May 26, 2016)

JustAKirby said:


> Let's just say if I had a censor people would confuse me for a living car alarm.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


What the fucking fuck? Fucking why does he serve a fucking medal holy fuck none of US fucking curse you kiss ass shit. Fucking fuck yourself. 

Kidding of course. Just a joke for the sake of the thread


----------



## chaosrunner (May 26, 2016)

all day n****


----------



## Haloman800 (May 26, 2016)

I do not see them as necessary, nor do I think they have a place in polite society. The only time I swear is if I'm repeating a quote verbatim, and I'm in a private conversation, for instance, when Martin Luther King Jr. was confronted about his string of infidelities, he responded

"Look, I'm on the road 28 days out of the month, and fucking is a good way to relieve stress", his words, not mine.


----------



## DKB (May 26, 2016)

Fuck.


----------



## spoonm (May 27, 2016)

In my native language, Portuguese: very rarely, nowadays, but I did swear quite often as a kid. It's been so long since I last actively talked to people close to me that I can't think of that many swear words.
In English: I try not to, but I do swear a lot through VoIP. Not that much through text.


----------



## loco365 (May 27, 2016)

Nyap said:


> ```
> #include <iostream>
> 
> int main()
> ...


yeah pretty much, especially when I hurt myself.


----------



## CreAtor135 (May 27, 2016)

I often find myself throw a 'fucking' around for added emphasis.


----------



## spoonm (May 27, 2016)

Nyap said:


> ```
> #include <iostream>
> 
> int main()
> ...



Your main function needs to return an int.


----------



## YugamiSekai (May 27, 2016)

I curse in fucking English or fucking Japanese every fucking day.


----------



## proflayton123 (May 27, 2016)

All the time 

Sent from my SM-T230 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nyap (May 27, 2016)

spoonm said:


> Your main function needs to return an int.


I always forget to do that
And my compiler isn't helping :/ (adds return 0; to the end of main if you forgot - don't think it gives a warning either)
Meh doesn't matter anyways I guess, since it's an infinite loop. The only way the programs going to stop is if you force it to


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (May 27, 2016)

All the fucking time.


----------



## raystriker (May 27, 2016)

All day everyday


----------

